# Power washer gun does not fit



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

http://simoniz.osirus.ca/model/accessories


----------



## alex6999 (Nov 11, 2017)

Yes, I saw this link, there are no info about fitting there.
And I do not wish to buy expensive simoniz accessories. They have bad reviews.

Is simoniz like Apple and produce proprietary fittings?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

alex6999 said:


> Yes, I saw this link, there are no info about fitting there.
> And I do not wish to buy expensive simoniz accessories. They have bad reviews.
> 
> Is simoniz like Apple and produce proprietary fittings?


 Sorry I don't know.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Not quite understanding your post.


The hose connector is to small or to large to connect to the gun threads?


or


It connects but leaks?


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

The M22 connector is made in two different core sizes, 14mm or 15mm.
The 14mm core is far more common than the 15mm core, which only shows up on some electric units. (Used primarily to keep most people from doing what you are trying to do.)

Here is an adapter that will fix the size discrepancy.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Female-M22-14mm-Standard-To-Male-M22-15mm-Adapter-Plug-/281998341600


----------



## alex6999 (Nov 11, 2017)

Colbyt said:


> The hose connector is to small or to large to connect to the gun threads?
> It connects but leaks?


hose too large.




Oso954 said:


> (Used primarily to keep most people from doing what you are trying to do.)


:biggrin2:


Thanks, will buy it or what about quick release? Good idea?


uxcell M22 Male Thread 15mm Inner Dia Pressure Washer Pipe Quick Coupler Connector 

and
Twinkle Star Pressure Washer Twist Connect M22 14mm X 3/8" Quick Disconnect Plug High Pressure Brass Fitting Quick Coupler Nipple, 5000 PSI, TWIS281


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

I haven't used the quick releases on the hose connections. It doesn't take that long to thread the gun on the hose or remove it at the end of the job. I might feel different if I was pressure washing for a living and running job to job. 

But it's your choice, not mine.


----------

